# snowcaster



## rgberg (Feb 18, 2013)

In need of a gear case , or gear case complete for 18538 snowcaster part number 1713 641 i am in North Dakota 58276 701-257-6617


----------



## allstarrb38 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am looking for help finding front tires or rims and tires for my Case448 anyone have any good places to look?


----------

